# Gericom X5 als "Field PG"?!



## HaeM (1 August 2008)

Hallo!

Beim Hofer (Aldi Österreich) gibt´s wieder ein Outdoor Notebook von Gericom.

http://www.hofer.at/at/media/offers/01_08kw32_mo/Poster_kw32mo_notebook.pdf


Was haltet Ihr von dem Gerät als Programmierlaptop?
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Als Nachteile wären mir aufgefallen:Glare Display und Vista Home.( das läßt sich aber beheben)


Einsatzbereich wäre Step7,WinCCflex und Konsorten,kein CAD...

Es gab bereits vor einigen Monaten eine Aktion um 899,- , aber jetzt um 699,- kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen, oder?

Bitte um eure Meinungen.

lg
Haem


----------



## Homer79 (1 August 2008)

Hallo,

dafür das es noch Seriel und Parallele Schnittstelle hat und 13,3" Zoll Display ist es gar nicht mal so schlecht. Das klare Display kann aber schnell zum Nachteil werden.
Prüfe auch vorher ob es Win XP Treiber bei Gericom dafür gibt, sonst kann es sein das Du nicht alles zum laufen bekommst, wie z.B. W-lan.

Viele Grüße


----------



## HaeM (3 August 2008)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Beiträge, insbesondere an Homer79.

Im Ernst:ist das Thema wirklich so uninteressant, oder seit Ihr schon alle am Ballermann und in Jesolo?

lg
HaeM


----------



## vierlagig (3 August 2008)

ein rechner mit vistahome ist uninteressant - ja!
ob du da nun ultimate 32bit(denn für step7 muss es 32 sein) drauf bekommst... *schulterzuck* ... oder du da ein xp prof drüber bügelst ...

am interessantesten sind halt wirklich die schnittstellen ...

bei dem preis kannste nicht viel verkehrt machen, nur eben das BS ist und bleibt der dorn


----------



## Homer79 (3 August 2008)

hallo,

da hat vierlagig 100% Recht.
Prüf am besten wirklich, ob du XP mit allem zum laufen bekommst und wenn du mit dem glare Display leben kannst und damit, dass die Verarbeitung wahrscheinlich nicht HightEnd ist, nehm es...

Gruß


----------



## Maxl (5 August 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach hat ein Gericom-Laptop in einer Professionellen Umgebung nix zu suchen. Nutzt da die Dinge wie S7 usw. ausschließlich privat oder möchtest Du Dir das als professionelles Arbeitsgerät zulegen?
Die meisten Leute in der Branche setzen da normalerweise auf Geräte aus den Business-Serien von Dell, HP, Lenovo, Acer usw. (die Field-PGs von Siemens sind meiner Meinung nach nur was für Automobilfirmen - weil da MUSS ja Siemens drauf stehen) Dass an sich beim Laptop ein paar 100 EUR spart, kann sich recht schnell rächen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## vierlagig (5 August 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach hat ein Gericom-Laptop in einer Professionellen Umgebung nix zu suchen.



was willste bei ausgewiesenen 3 jahren garantie verkehrt machen  ... wobei die wahrscheinlich erlischt wenn man nicht das original BS drauf hat ...


----------



## Ralle (5 August 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach hat ein Gericom-Laptop in einer Professionellen Umgebung nix zu suchen. Nutzt da die Dinge wie S7 usw. ausschließlich privat oder möchtest Du Dir das als professionelles Arbeitsgerät zulegen?
> Die meisten Leute in der Branche setzen da normalerweise auf Geräte aus den Business-Serien von Dell, HP, Lenovo, Acer usw. (die Field-PGs von Siemens sind meiner Meinung nach nur was für Automobilfirmen - weil da MUSS ja Siemens drauf stehen) Dass an sich beim Laptop ein paar 100 EUR spart, kann sich recht schnell rächen.
> 
> mfg Maxl



Versteh ich auch nicht . Wichtig ist eine lange Garantiezeit, die Kisten werden doch heute alle in China zusammengeklebt, da verwischen die Qualitätsunterschiede immer mehr.


----------



## vierlagig (5 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> die Kisten werden doch heute alle in China zusammengeklebt



da kennt der ralle sich aus! *iMAC*


----------



## Maxl (5 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was willste bei ausgewiesenen 3 jahren garantie verkehrt machen  ... wobei die wahrscheinlich erlischt wenn man nicht das original BS drauf hat ...


Auf eine 3-Jahres Garantie pfeife ich wenn ich das Ding einschicken muss. Ich will dass da jemand vom Hersteller-Support auf der Matte steht und das Ding umgehend repariert (egal wo ich grade bin).

Wir haben jetzt lange keine Gericom-Geräte mehr im Einsatz, aber als wir die ersten Nicht-Siemens PGs eingesetzt haben (das war so '98-'99) waren die Gericom-Dinger eine Katastrophe, sobald man damit in schmutzigen und heißen Umgebungen gearbeitet hat - die sind in der Büroumgebung schon recht heiß geworden - von Gießereitauglichkeit ganz zu schweigen.
Wie's heute aussieht weiß ich nicht, wir sind seit damals fix auf HP-Geräten (weil die Büro-PCs auch von HP sind) und bisher recht gut damit gefahren - wobei ich zugeben muss dass auch HP bei der Zuverlässigkeit langsam zurückgeht (aber andererseits: die Anzahl Laptops hat sich in den letzten 8 Jahren verdreifacht - prozentuell gesehen sind die Ausfälle auch nicht häufiger).

mfg Maxl


----------



## Ralle (5 August 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Auf eine 3-Jahres Garantie pfeife ich wenn ich das Ding einschicken muss. Ich will dass da jemand vom Hersteller-Support auf der Matte steht und das Ding umgehend repariert (egal wo ich grade bin).



Ja, das dachte ich auch mal, deswegen Apple. Die pfeifen aber auf dich, da kannste das Gerät X mal einschicken, es kommt noch kaputter zurück. 

Also, der Name und das Renomé sagt erstmal gar nicht. Erst der Ernstfall zeigt, was die Versprechungen taugen.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 August 2008)

> was willste bei ausgewiesenen 3 jahren garantie verkehrt machen



Nach entsprechenden Erfahrungen im näheren Bekanntenkreis würde ich sagen:
ich kann es mir beruflich nicht leisten 6 Wochen auf eine Reparatur zu warten.  Nächster Arbeitstag ist bei den namhaften Herstellern (zumindest im ersten Jahr) Standard. Der Preisunterschied ist auch nicht mehr soo enorm. Die interne serielle Schnittstelle ist nett, mittlerweile soll es aber auch schon Geräte geben die keine "echte" Schnittstelle mehr haben sondern stattdessen auch nur einen USB-seriell-Wandler. Letzteres funktioniert mit FTDI-Chip auch bei den meisten Anwendungen, bei den restlichen paar Prozent wird halt die alte Kiste ausgegraben.


----------



## seeba (6 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, das dachte ich auch mal, deswegen Apple. Die pfeifen aber auf dich, da kannste das Gerät X mal einschicken, es kommt noch kaputter zurück.


Ich versteh nicht wieso du immer sagst, dass kein Verlass auf Vorortservice sei. Wenn ich ein Lenovo Thinkpad bestelle, wähle ich aus, dass ich gerne Vorortservice am nächsten Arbeitstag mitbestellen würde - kostet natürlich extra - und dann ist das auch so festgehalten und bei Lenovo hinterlegt. Dann kommt auch einer, egal welchen Schaden das Gerät hat.


----------



## Perfektionist (6 August 2008)

*Also, den Vor-Ort-Service brauch ich persönlich nicht*

Grund 1: was nutzt mir die Ersatzfestplatte, wenn ich keinen aktuellen Schnappschuss meiner Platte auf externem Datenträger dabei habe?
Grund 2: was nutzt mir das Ersatzgerät für das soeben gestolene?
Grund 3: die meisten meiner Kunden können mir sofort ein Ersatzgerät stellen.
Grund 4: weniger dringend benötigte Ersatzgeräte sind noch in der Firma - mit der aktuellen Software drauf und nur eine Taxifahrt quer durch Deutschland entfernt (wenns mal so richtig schei*-dringend sein sollte).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 August 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Grund 1: was nutzt mir die Ersatzfestplatte, wenn ich keinen aktuellen Schnappschuss meiner Platte auf externem Datenträger dabei habe?



Die nutzt dann etwas, wenn diese z. B. in einem externe USB-Gehäuse sitzt 
und Du regelmäßige Sicherungen machst.

Für die T61 läst sich die Standard-Garantie von drei Jahre einschicken auf 
*vier Jahre vor Ort* erweitern, kostet zwischen 130 und 200 EUR brutto.

Allerdings kenne ich von HP eine Story, da ist man vom Call-Center 
aus zuerst mit 150 Tests und Versuchen beauftragt worden, bevor 
sie wirklich jemand losgeschickt haben.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 August 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die nutzt dann etwas, wenn diese z. B. in einem externe USB-Gehäuse sitzt
> und Du regelmäßige Sicherungen machst.
> ...


genau: ich mach regelmäßig Plattenspiegel auf die externe USB-Platte, und wenn meine Platte im Lappi stirbt, kommt die Ersatzplatte aus dem USB-Gehäuse rein. Aber das kann ich doch selber - brauch ich keinen vor-Ort-Service dazu  - oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (12 August 2008)

Guten Morgen,


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Allerdings kenne ich von HP eine Story, da ist man vom Call-Center
> aus zuerst mit 150 Tests und Versuchen beauftragt worden, bevor
> sie wirklich jemand losgeschickt haben.


Dises Vorgehen steht ja auch in den Bedingungen. Da steht normalerweise auch nicht drin, dass am nächsten Werktag nach Reklamationseingang jemand auf der Matte steht, sondern nur, dass der technische Support am nächsten Werktag REAGIERT.

Ich hab gerade privat einen solchen Fall (Eindeutig dass jemand kommen muss) Donnerstag letzte Woche gemeldet, hin und her immer noch ein paar Fragen. Am Mittwoch soll wohl jemand kommen - bisher aber noch keine Reaktion zum Termin Absprechen. Zum Glück läuft das Gerät ohne Akku noch.

Also genau die Verträge lesen - das ernüchtert und schraubt die Erwartungen auf ein realistisches Maß zurück.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 August 2008)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> ... und schraubt die Erwartungen auf ein realistisches Maß zurück.
> 
> Bernhard Götz



Bei seinen Erwartungen sollte man auch den Kaufpreis betrachten.

Dann ist halt auch mal Geduld geil.

Bei 500 EUR Medion kann ich nun mal nicht das selbe erwarten wie 
für 1500 EUR Thinkpad.


----------

